# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  GMC تطلق أكاديا دينالى 2011 الجديدة

## Bashar qasaimeh

فى إطار فاعليات عُرس معرض أمريكا الشمالية الدولى أطلقت شركة GMC موديل 2011 الجديد من طراز الكروس أوفر الرياضى المعروف أكاديا بعدما نال علامة دينالى الشهيرة والتى أضفت المزيد من عوامل القوة والجمال إلى هذا الطراز المحبوب فى منطقتنا العربية .

بتوأمة أكاديا ودينالى معاً أضيفت بعض التغييرات على الشكل الخارجى للسيارة حيث تم إستعمال الكروم فى تصنيع المصبغة الأمامية – شبكة التهوية – كما تم إعتماد تصميم جديد لإطارات السيارة قياس 20 بوصه مصنعه من الكروم الداكن مزدوج اللون Two – Tone بالإضافة إلى مشتت سفلى جديد فى المصد الأمامى وأعتاب جديدة ، ويضاف إلى تحديثات أكاديا دينالى 2011 الجديدة مخارج عادم مزدوجه مصنعه من الكروم .

داخليا تأتى أكاديا دينالى 2011 الجديدة ببعض التحسينات التى تحمل بكل تأكيد بصمات دينالى ، حيث تم إستعمال نوعية جلود افضل مثقوبة فى تغليف المقاعد ومقابض الأبواب كما تم تغيير ألوان إضاءة لوحة العدادات التى أصبحت تحمل شعار دينالى ، أيضاً تم إضافة تدرج خشبى على تابلوه السيارة مصنع من خشب الماهوجنى الفاخر وإدخال نظام جديد لفتحة السقف التى أصبحت مزدوجه ومزوده بواقى شمسى منزلق جديد ، وقد تم إدخال نظام ترفيهى خلفى جديد ومشغل أقراص مدمجه DVD بالإضافة إلى نظام مكيف للهواء ثلاثى التحكم كليماترونيك .

أما تحت الغطاء فلا يوجد تغييرات حيث لازالت أكاديا دينالى 2011 تستعمل نفس المحرك المستعمل فى كل طرازات أكاديا وهو محرك بسعة 3.6 لتر سداسى الإسطوانات على هيئة حرف V بقوة 288 حصان والذى يتصل بمنظومة الدفع عبر ناقل حركة أوتوماتيكى سداسى النسب . الطراز الجديد من المتوقع أن يبدأ تسويقه خلال الربع الثالث من هذا العام

----------

